# update on my kits there gettin so big pic (overload!!)



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

their the best pet ive ever had i love them soo much!

















































































they even figgered out how to use the cat flat lol :laugh:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

They are stunning.
They are amazing pets I agree.
Is your dog ok with them.
I must admit I do worry when I see pictures with dogs and small animals.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

toddy said:


> They are stunning.
> They are amazing pets I agree.
> Is your dog ok with them.
> I must admit I do worry when I see pictures with dogs and small animals.


Dogs and cats can be trained to get along with ferrets. All 4 of my cats love our 4 ferrets 

Gorgeous pics, i love that sandy one


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow what a stunning pair you have a sandy and silver mitt the sandy is really georgous


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awww there so cute


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very sweet are they hobs or jills are you keeping them.


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

ohh yeh i cant belive how wel the dogs get on with them, some times the ferrets get a bit ruff with the cat tho but then again the cat always go's back for more lol. I never leave them unattened tho because i know you can never be 100% sure what will happen. but it is soo funny watching the ferrets chassing the dogs and then they turn round and the dog chasses them. And another thing that i was in stitches over was watching the ferrets used the cat flat i couldnt belive my eyes even when the back door is open they uses the cat flat lol :laugh: there both hobs and yes im keeping them i only got them a few weeks ago lol


----------

